# A new Moebius kit? The Moth Creature



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just noticed on Tower Hobbies website in the Moebius section a listing for a new kit called the "Moth Creature." Has anyone heard of this kit? It looks like it might be a monster scenes kit.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I went and looked, it shows factory number 653 which has not been announced yet....


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

is this supposed to be mothman or something?

Might be kind of cool to have a line of cryptozoology kits. El chupacabra, yeti, greys...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I went and looked, it shows factory number 653 which has not been announced yet....


So you guys don't know about it either yet, better get busy, don't want to be caught flat footed! lol

If you do produce it I will probably buy it though. I've got everything so far except for the Iron Man (just can't get excited about that kit) and am planning on almost everything else coming out that has been announced, except for probably the cars.

I didn't notice in the other posts but any real close dates for the Moonbus release yet? Hate to ask but the local, IPMS Spacecoast, model show/contest is in late April and the theme is 2001 this year. There is going to be a special prize for a related model. I have the Atomic City astronaut and monolith resin kit which I will get busy on, but would also love to enter a Moonbus.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> So you guys don't know about it either yet, better get busy, don't want to be caught flat footed! lol
> 
> If you do produce it I will probably buy it though. I've got everything so far except for the Iron Man (just can't get excited about that kit) and am planning on almost everything else coming out that has been announced, except for probably the cars.
> 
> I didn't notice in the other posts but any real close dates for the Moonbus release yet? Hate to ask but the local, IPMS Spacecoast, model show/contest is in late April and the theme is 2001 this year. There is going to be a special prize for a related model. I have the Atomic City astronaut and monolith resin kit which I will get busy on, but would also love to enter a Moonbus.


Moon Bus may make it by then, but not one in time to build for the show I would think. Looks like second week of April before they arrive. I will most likely be at the show with something to give out.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Moon Bus may make it by then, but not one in time to build for the show I would think. Looks like second week of April before they arrive. I will most likely be at the show with something to give out.


Right, the show is April 16-18. You are coming over to it then? With something to hand out? That's great. Are you planning anything for Megacon this year? I know you had a small get together last year but I had a wedding to go to. Let me know. Thanks again.

Bob Koenn
Merritt Island, FL


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> Right, the show is April 16-18. You are coming over to it then? With something to hand out? That's great. Are you planning anything for Megacon this year? I know you had a small get together last year but I had a wedding to go to. Let me know. Thanks again.
> 
> Bob Koenn
> Merritt Island, FL


I'll be at Megacon, but with a friend from Japan. No booth in our name, but I may bring some kits to throw on his table. Most likely nothing special, the kits we did for FX didn't get much interest. Only had one sell there at the show! I need to get with someone at the IPMS show and get a table still. Schedule has been so up in the air, we're at Monsterpalooza the week before IPMS!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, well, well. CultTVMan just posted a new entry on his site that says that not only is this kit real, but the we "wont be disappointed". Hmmm...

He promises more details soon, so in the mean time we'll just have to speculate.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

My guess is it's Mothra from the Godzilla movies or MOTH means "Monsters Of The H?" Creature from the Black Lagoon.

If this is for Monster Scenes, howz about a replacement for Vampirella called "Lady Moebius?"


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well its officially going to drive me crazy until its announced.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe its a MothMan kit?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Mothra?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Stupid stingy tripod hosting!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ooooh! Oooooh! Mr. Kott-aire! Is it the terrifying moth vampire from "The Vampire Beast Craves Blood" (aka. "Blood Beast Terror")? Unusual flick. A kit would be very cool. But any figure kit from Moebius is really cool.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm....intriguing! Could be something like the Mothman Prophecies or Mothra but there again maybe not.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mothman? Moth Creature? Huh?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe "Killer Moth"? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Love those tights/pants. :freak:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Arthur from The Tick.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Could it be...?


*M*onsters *o*f *th*e Movies *Creature*?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

iamweasel said:


> Love those tights/pants. :freak:


Hey ya gotta be TOUGH to wear those striped tights!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And carry a gun!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, _IF_ it was Mothra, and done in a size/style similar to Aurora's Rodan and Ghidorah, that would be pretty cool. Actually, if Moebius announced it had received a license from Toho to produce a new line of monster kits (including Godzilla), that would truly rock!

However, I personally think Mothra is a long shot.

The thing that has me most intrigued is the possibility that this is a totally original kit. I mean, licensed subjects are cool and all, but a well executed original design would be a much welcomed breath of fresh air!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

A line of mythical creatures in plastic would be cool. Wonder when we'll find out what it is.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I would actually like a mothman like the one in that pic I scrounged up.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Kit said:


> Could it be...?
> 
> 
> *M*onsters *o*f *th*e Movies *Creature*?


thats the horse i putting my money on.... (although i'd prefer an original sculpt)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'd have to go with that one too.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

See?

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=4800


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Sweet!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks really cool, but the box says 1/12 scale. will they be scaling it to 1/8 scale like their other figure kits.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

jaws62666 said:


> Looks really cool, but the box says 1/12 scale. will they be scaling it to 1/8 scale like their other figure kits.


This is a re-issue of a rare Aurora kit which was originally issued in 1/12 scale, so no, I wouldn't think so.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Fantastic! Another hole burned in my wallet


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes! I've been hoping for a reissue of this kit for years. I know a lot of you guys like the original 1/8th Creature, but I always thought Aurora's original looked more like a Aurora Creature knock-off than than it did a proper Aurora Creature. Too cartoony for my taste, but that's just my humble opinion. For me, the MotM kit is the superior version. It would still be nice to see an original Moebius Creature kit in the future. I hope this reissue does not preclude that possibility...



jaws62666 said:


> Looks really cool, but the box says 1/12 scale. will they be scaling it to 1/8 scale like their other figure kits.


No, I imagine they will keep it at 1/12 scale to match the other kits in the Monsters of the Movies line.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I might be wrong but I seriously doubt Moebius would go to the expense of tooling it up to 1/8 when they could just repop the original (which looks like a good kit).


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

OK -- Frank from Moebius has cleared this up (see the MOTM thread).

No need for this one to continue.

Closed.

--H


----------

